

Qmato launches restaurant recommendation engine - amkoller
http://qmato.com

======
amkoller
A couple of things that set Qmato apart:

\- We use an explicit form personalization - simply asking users what they
like and then delivering the best overall fits as recommendations. (We also
employ Pandora-style learn-as-you-rate, but that's secondary).

\- Our recommendations are drawn from a comprehensive directory of over
800,000 restaurants nationwide, so it should work anywhere in the US and give
you lots of interesting recommendations.

Your comments are definitely welcome!

------
guan
"You appear to be a Spambot If you are human, go back and try again."

I've gone back and tried a few times, which probably makes me look even more
like a spambot. Ah well.

~~~
amkoller
That's too bad - I'd love to know what you had to say. If you like you can
send your comment directly to us here

<http://qmato.com/contact>

~~~
guan
That was just when I initially tried to get recommendations, after the
Facebook login.

